# Extended archery



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

This will be my first archery hunt. Anyone Care to explain the extended archery hunt for me? Reading the guidebook it seems to suggest that if I don't get a buck during the normal archery hunt that I can hunt clear through December 19th and hunt a deer of any sex. Is this correct as long as I am hunting in an extended archery area?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

No. Re-read them again. Some of the wasatch front up by Ogden is buck only I believe. And below that you might only be able to take a doe after Dec 1. Double check. Wouldn't want you to get busted.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I think these new rule books suck big time. Last year you could take a doe any time as long as you are in the extended area.I can't find anything about it this year in the rule book.As said above in the Ogden area you can only take a buck deer. Good luck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

After a little more looking I found it for you. Like I said be fore you can take ether sex on the front or the Uintah basin area.The Ogden area is buck only.

right out of the book.

Extended archery
If you haven’t taken a deer by the time
the general season ends, you can continue
your archery hunting in the state’s extended
archery areas.
In the Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin
extended archery areas, you may use archery
equipment to take a deer of either sex from Aug.
20–Nov. 30. From Dec. 1–Dec. 15, only antlerless
deer may be taken.
In the Ogden Extended Archery Area, you may
use archery equipment to take a buck deer only
from Aug. 20–Nov. 30.
Before hunting any of the extended archery
areas, you must complete the Division’s Archery


----------



## dbswoot (May 24, 2011)

Thanks! I guess I was just making it harder than it needed to be


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Your welcome. good luck and have fun.


----------

